
Contacts Between Police and the Public, 2015 (2018) [pdf] - troydavis
https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/cpp15.pdf
======
troydavis
More from the Bureau of Justice Statistics:
[https://www.bjs.gov/index.cfm?ty=tp&tid=70#pubs](https://www.bjs.gov/index.cfm?ty=tp&tid=70#pubs)

1-page summary of this PDF:
[https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/cpp15_sum.pdf](https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/cpp15_sum.pdf)

